# golfbidder.co.uk



## lyricist65 (May 28, 2012)

anyone had any experience with golfbidder.co.uk?

Thanks


----------



## Jay1 (May 28, 2012)

Buying from or selling to?

Buying from they are really good service and the descriptions are geenraly decent. I have bought things in good condition that I've been very pleased with and excellent condition which were really as good as new. They are not the cheapest though and you can normally get a better deal, although more risk, through ebay.

As for selling to them, every quote I've ever had from them has been ridiculously stingy, so I wouldn't bother personally.


----------



## USER1999 (May 28, 2012)

They are not the cheapest to buy from, but you can return stuff, and their descriptions are pretty honest.

For trade ins, forget it, as they pay pretty badly. Better to use Ebay if you want top prices selling. Golf bidder is convenient though, and instant.


----------



## Imurg (May 28, 2012)

They also guarantee that non of their clubs are fakes.

7 day no quibble return - buy a club, try it, don't like it? Return it
Simples....


----------



## lyricist65 (May 28, 2012)

thanks all


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2012)

Not great prices if you want to sell. However if, and it is a big if for 95% on here, you can get to their head office in New Malden just off the A3 and near World of Golf you will always get a better price in person and they are prepared to be flexible up to a point


----------



## MarkA (May 28, 2012)

Just remember they are a business that is there to make money - no one is going to buy your clubs at top wack and sell you new ones at bargain basement. With Golfbidder my experience is if you are buying their descriptions are spot on even a little over critical - you'll get genuine clubs which you can change if they dont suit. trade ins may be a little low but its all about convenience and not having to deal with ebay scrotes. They're a good company ive always had great experience with


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2012)

MarkA said:



			Just remember they are a business that is there to make money - no one is going to buy your clubs at top wack and sell you new ones at bargain basement. With Golfbidder my experience is if you are buying their descriptions are spot on even a little over critical - you'll get genuine clubs which you can change if they dont suit. trade ins may be a little low but its all about convenience and not having to deal with ebay scrotes. They're a good company ive always had great experience with
		
Click to expand...

Granted but I put a request in for a quote on my R11's as the TP's have found their way back in the bag lately. Â£230 for a set of clubs six months old and in top nick. Yes there has to be a profit margin and I know if I decide to sell I'll get them up to around the Â£260-270 mark in person but I find they give little incentive to do business with them in terms of their prices. Yes they are a good company and 100% reliable in my experience but a little frugal on prices.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 29, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Granted but I put a request in for a quote on my R11's as the TP's have found their way back in the bag lately. Â£230 for a set of clubs six months old and in top nick. Yes there has to be a profit margin and I know if I decide to sell I'll get them up to around the Â£260-270 mark in person but I find they give little incentive to do business with them in terms of their prices. Yes they are a good company and 100% reliable in my experience but a little frugal on prices.
		
Click to expand...

they maybe a little frugal on the prices they pay out but even with 6 month old irons there not a lot of room for them to manouvre, you can get a set of brand new R11 for around Â£439 so if they give much more than Â£270 with there overheads cost etc i reckon they need to pitch there resale price around Â£350 second hand compared to Â£440 new and custom fitted which would you buy?


----------



## Imurg (May 29, 2012)

Like anything, clubs lose a hefty slice of value in the first year, unless they're virtually unused.
I got offered 200 quid for my MP58's last year - if you think they were going to sell them for 380 then it's not a bad price considering.
PLus they're not making you sell to them..............


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2012)

Imurg said:



			PLus they're not making you sell to them..............
		
Click to expand...

Not even sure I will do. To be honest I've gone back to the TP's as I'm playing so much better again and there are other things I want like a new GPS and putter and figured flogging the R11's would fund one or the other. Might get a few pics done and punt them on the forum first


----------



## keepersunion (May 29, 2012)

How much does it normally cost to post a driver to someone on ebay? Golfbidder charge Â£7.50 which when the sale is only Â£45, thats a large percentage!


----------



## One Planer (May 29, 2012)

keepersunion said:



			How much does it normally cost to post a driver to someone on ebay? Golfbidder charge Â£7.50 which when the sale is only Â£45, thats a large percentage!
		
Click to expand...

When I posted a club to Sona in Glencoe (Sale through the GM forum) it cost me just over Â£12 so Â£7.50 seems good.


----------



## PieMan (May 29, 2012)

A good mate of mine works for Golfbidder so have not had any problems buying from them :whoo:


----------



## road2ruin (May 29, 2012)

I live within 10 minutes of Golfbidder's New Malden office so I use them quite a bit. I like the fact that they have their no quibble return so I can buy a few bits, take them over the road to the driving range and then return anything that I don't like/get on with.

As has been mentioned I wouldn't ever sell anything to them as the prices they offer are lower than if eBay so I tend to do my selling on there.



keepersunion said:



			How much does it normally cost to post a driver to someone on ebay? Golfbidder charge Â£7.50 which when the sale is only Â£45, thats a large percentage!
		
Click to expand...

Surely the postage is additional to the charge of the sale? I sold my R11 a couple of months ago and the buyer had to pay an additional Â£10.00 postage to cover these costs.


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry to bring up an old thread. I've got a quote for some clubs that I want to sell from GolfBidder and the price is actually more than I thought they were worth so I'm a happy boy. However has anyone experience of actually selling with them? Are they likely to receive the clubs and say the way I described them is not correct and knock Â£20 off here and there?

Cheers


----------



## Which tree did that hit (Mar 17, 2015)

In my experience, as long as you thoroughly check them over and are honest with the rating then they give you what you quoted.

I did end up being told one of my eBay purchases was a fake though but that's not really their fault


----------



## Wayman (Mar 17, 2015)

I used affordablegolf.co.uk
And they gave what the quoted me. They even collect if you want for free


----------



## brendy (Mar 17, 2015)

Not sold anything to them though have bought my Titleist MBs from them. I couldn't find a set in nearly as good a condition (they certainly under grade their condition ratings) for the money they were looking. I'll def be using them again. They have a quick delivery service so really wouldn't put me off selling to them, even if it was fir a few quid less as I'd likely be buying from them too so it'd work out well.


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 17, 2015)

I've been very happy with the few times I've bought a club from them. I prefer to pay their prices knowing I will be getting what they have described.

Selling no - I would sell on ebay.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 17, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			Sorry to bring up an old thread. I've got a quote for some clubs that I want to sell from GolfBidder and the price is actually more than I thought they were worth so I'm a happy boy. However has anyone experience of actually selling with them? Are they likely to receive the clubs and say the way I described them is not correct and knock Â£20 off here and there?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

what rating did you give them?


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2015)

brendy said:



			Not sold anything to them though have bought my Titleist MBs from them. I couldn't find a set in nearly as good a condition (*they certainly under grade their condition ratings*) for the money they were looking. I'll def be using them again. They have a quick delivery service so really wouldn't put me off selling to them, even if it was fir a few quid less as I'd likely be buying from them too so it'd work out well.
		
Click to expand...

My experience too, I bought a AP2 914 gap wedge and it looked like it had never hit a ball, Â£30 cheaper than a vokey.


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 17, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			Sorry to bring up an old thread. I've got a quote for some clubs that I want to sell from GolfBidder and the price is actually more than I thought they were worth so I'm a happy boy. However has anyone experience of actually selling with them? Are they likely to receive the clubs and say the way I described them is not correct and knock Â£20 off here and there?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

I sold a number of clubs to them due to experiencing a run of 'non-payments' on eBay. In the main I got what the winning (unpaid) bid was so was happy with taking the money. The didn't quibble on the price once they'd received the clubs and payment was very prompt.


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 17, 2015)

CMAC said:



			what rating did you give them?
		
Click to expand...

7 on the shafts and heads and 6 on the grips. Shafts are like new (2 of them are), Heads have seen 20-40 rounds 4/5 have seen about 5 rounds, but the grips are ripping where they get pulled out of the bag on all but the 4/5.

With regards the selling price. They have offered me more than I would get on Ebay. Maybe because they have the AW with them so an extra club compared to most 4-PW sets.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Mar 17, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			7 on the shafts and heads and 6 on the grips. Shafts are like new (2 of them are), Heads have seen 20-40 rounds 4/5 have seen about 5 rounds, but the grips are ripping where they get pulled out of the bag on all but the 4/5.

With regards the selling price. They have offered me more than I would get on Ebay. Maybe because they have the AW with them so an extra club compared to most 4-PW sets.
		
Click to expand...

Is the approach wedge a Mizuno JPX 825 by any chance ???? I'll have it if it is


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 17, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			Is the approach wedge a Mizuno JPX 825 by any chance ???? I'll have it if it is 

Click to expand...


No they are Rbz irons.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 17, 2015)

Just checked their site. Dearer than Golfbidder and they're robbers.



Wayman said:



			I used affordablegolf.co.uk
And they gave what the quoted me. They even collect if you want for free
		
Click to expand...


----------



## moogie (Mar 18, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			Just checked their site. Dearer than Golfbidder and they're robbers.
		
Click to expand...


I've got to say
I'm surprised
I've used affordablegolf plenty in the past and their prices were always very good
Certainly always beat golfbidder (for me) 

There's a shop local to me that only trades in golf gear,  will buy,  sell,  trade,  anything golf related,  www.thegolffactory.co.uk
Clubs,  bags,  balls,  clothing
Think a few locals on here have purchased from there before 

The thing with all companies like golfbidder,  etc,  is........they buy off you,  but have to be able to sell on,  again,  for some kind of profit......that's their business.

Plus some sellers don't fully understand just how little their gear is REALLY worth,  and how quickly it does Depreciate


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Mar 18, 2015)

I have bought a driver (no longer in use) and a putter from them (love it!). Both at great prices imo and speedy delivery. I havent sold through them however I must admit i'm a bit of a hoarder!


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't get those who slate companies such as Golfbidder for the prices they offer to buy equipment. As mentioned above they are a business and have to be able to re-sell for a profit, it's just common sense. Nobody is forcing you to sell to them, they don't have a monopoly on the purchasing of used golf gear so if their offer isn't what you want just bung it on eBay or through your pro shop and take your chances! 

As Moogie says, I think most remember what they paid for that driver and think that they should be able to get back a large % of the price paid. Usually what you want and what it's actually worth are two totally different things.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Mar 18, 2015)

road2ruin said:



			As Moogie says, I think most remember what they paid for that driver and think that they should be able to get back a large % of the price paid. Usually what you want and what it's actually worth are two totally different things.
		
Click to expand...

i will third this. a lot of people seem to expect golfbidder to bail them out of expensive mistake purchases. I've always found  their buying prices very fair and their service very good


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 18, 2015)

As Moogie says, in todays world of very frequent product releases people need to understand how fast their purchases will depreciate.  So if second hand/trade in value is important to you then take that into consideration when you buy your new clubs.


----------



## grantwoody (Nov 4, 2015)

I just contacted Golfbidder to sell my pristine G15 irons. They offered me Â£100 yet are selling the exact same clubs on their site for Â£216.

I don't have a problem with them making a decent profit, they are a business after all, but offering less than half what they will sell them for is a bit of a mickey take.

Am now trying affordablegolf.co.uk


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 4, 2015)

grantwoody said:



			I just contacted Golfbidder to sell my pristine G15 irons. They offered me Â£100 yet are selling the exact same clubs on their site for Â£216.

I don't have a problem with them making a decent profit, they are a business after all, but offering less than half what they will sell them for is a bit of a mickey take.

Am now trying affordablegolf.co.uk
		
Click to expand...

welcome to the forum nice gentle introduction there 

About half resale price is all you'll find anyone buying and selling as a business for used goods IMO.

And about Â£130-Â£150 on ebay so that's not a bad price offer IMO.


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Nov 4, 2015)

I have had good experience buying from them. You get what you pay for. No risks of fakes either.


----------



## Ross61 (Nov 4, 2015)

I've just sold my burner2 irons to them, they gave me Â£150 for them and they have them up for Â£245. I'm very happy as I bought them 2 years ago from AG for Â£288 and have played at least once a week and on the driving range regular too with them.

Are the ones on the site for 216 the same quality ratings as yours?


----------



## grantwoody (Nov 4, 2015)

Ross61 said:



			Are the ones on the site for 216 the same quality ratings as yours?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, in fact I'd wager mine are probably in better condition - I bought them just before my wife had twins so needless to say they haven't had too many outings!

Besides, I just can't seem to get on with the huge offset and wide soles. I need the cash to justify updating my G10 driver.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 4, 2015)

Interestingly they show as a non trading company at the moment.... Wonder if they changed entities.


----------



## Ross61 (Nov 4, 2015)

grantwoody said:



			Yep, in fact I'd wager mine are probably in better condition - I bought them just before my wife had twins so needless to say they haven't had too many outings!

Besides, I just can't seem to get on with the huge offset and wide soles. I need the cash to justify updating my G10 driver.
		
Click to expand...

Only other reason I can think of is if yours might be harder to shift..... Have the shafts been lengthened or shortened? Or perhaps got an unusual lie?


----------



## J5MBF (Nov 4, 2015)

Price seems reasonably fair. I sold my Ping G15's earlier in the year to easy golf exhange, decent condition (probably not as top notch as yours), i got Â£140. Try easy golf exchange as I had no hassle at all, they sent courier & cheque within 2-3 Days.

Mike


----------



## grantwoody (Nov 4, 2015)

Ross61 said:



			Only other reason I can think of is if yours might be harder to shift..... Have the shafts been lengthened or shortened? Or perhaps got an unusual lie?
		
Click to expand...

 Nope, they're normal length and blue dot.


----------



## grantwoody (Nov 4, 2015)

J5MBF said:



			Price seems reasonably fair. I sold my Ping G15's earlier in the year to easy golf exhange, decent condition (probably not as top notch as yours), i got Â£140. Try easy golf exchange as I had no hassle at all, they sent courier & cheque within 2-3 Days.

Mike
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Mike, will give Golf Exchange a try.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 4, 2015)

Wouldn't touch them with a bargepole. 

Shocking prices offered and charge way over the odds. Avoid.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Nov 4, 2015)

Supply and Demand?

I see they have 26 sets of G15's currently for sale.


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 4, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Wouldn't touch them with a bargepole. 

Shocking prices offered and charge way over the odds. Avoid.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't agree in the slightest. You will get a better price on eBay but you have to wait and see what you end up with and potentially get non payers. It also does depend on what you're trying to sell. They are a business and will offer under the odds if they don't really want the item or already have a load more in stock. I've sold to them for more than I expected and also got offers that I would never consider accepting. No one is forcing you to sell to them, you make the decision. 

In terms of prices they sell at I don't think it's way over the odds, I've always found them comparable to simile items online.


----------



## Val (Nov 4, 2015)

Try usedping.co.uk


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2015)

Depending on where you are located, if you can get to their showroom/head office in Chessington (not far from the World of Adventures) you will always get a better deal haggling in person. I always take their initial email quote with me as a starting point but always get anything from Â£20-Â£50 more face to face. Granted it isn't feasible for many but if you can, do it


----------

